# Private Messages



## craig_thomas (Jan 14, 2018)

hi

having a problem sending private messages....?

they only seem to go into my outbox, with nothing in sent items.

any ideas...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, They stay in the outbox until recipient has read them, quite useful as they can't say they haven't read it.
Hoggy.


----------



## craig_thomas (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks you.

I did not know that :/


----------



## whaleboneuk (May 4, 2013)

Hi

I still cant't use pm or view the market place despite posting and being a member for a while. What am I doing wrong!? Any help much appreciated!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

whaleboneuk said:


> Hi
> 
> I still cant't use pm or view the market place despite posting and being a member for a while. What am I doing wrong!? Any help much appreciated!


Hi, When did you last check? check again  
Perhaps you would now like some TTF stickers for your TT. Click link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241

Hoggy.


----------

